
Apple: Updates to Coding Terminology - xfr
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=1o9zxsxl
======
mike_d
Here are the actual (inclusive language) changes from the style guide:

    
    
       Asia Pacific (n., adj.) - Don’t list Japan separately; Asia Pacific includes Japan.
       Black (adj.) - Capitalize when referring to ethnicity or cultural identity.
       blacklist/whitelist (n., v.) - Don’t use. Instead, use an alternative that’s appropriate to the context, ...
       logic board - Not motherboard, mother board, main board, or main circuit board. ...
       master/slave - Don’t use to describe the relationship between two devices or processes. ...
       slave - Don’t use to refer to a device or process. See also master/slave.
       whitelist - Don’t use. See also blacklist/whitelist (n., v.).

~~~
throwaway1997
So "main" is also problematic now? I thought that was the replacement for
git's master branch?

~~~
hunter2_
If you're referring to the mandate to say "logic board," I believe that is
just a stylistic choice, not a cancellation of "main" in the sense you're
thinking of.

~~~
soganess
Hah, I see where you're coming from. If your SOC has CPU, GPU, PCIe routing,
and networking all packaged up, then the "main" board isn't doing anything all
that main anymore. Unexpected sign of the times.

------
hunter2_
The deprecation of master/slave is something that crossed my mind some 20
years ago when I was setting jumpers on a IDE optical drive. What shall we
substitute slave with, though, given that master is now main? Apache httpd has
long used "worker"...

How about black hat (noun or proper noun) and white hat? They're identically
problematic as blacklist/whitelist -- see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-and-
white_dualism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-and-white_dualism)

~~~
pfranz
I've seen "worker", "main", "parent/child", and "primary/replica" used as a
replacement depending on the context.

~~~
choko
I've heard complains from some in various tech industries that parent/child is
non-inclusive. I'm not saying I think it should be changed, but doesn't the
logic of the people advocating these changes demand that all terms be as
inclusive as possible?

~~~
hunter2_
For that matter, "worker" implies something along the lines of "working class"
or "unskilled laborer" which isn't all that friendly of a metaphor either.
Kind of tough to think of a way to express "doesn't think for onesself, just
takes orders" without being mean.

